# lights



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Thinking of this for my 30 what do you think http://www.fishneedit.com/150w-metal-halide-pendant-lig.html what k would I need


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm all about the LED's dude. Less power consumption and you don't have to replace bulbs. They also run pretty cool compared to other setups.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Yea and expensive I just wanted to know if these would work.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

But know what is also expensive? A years worth of hydro on MH. Look into PAR30 and PAR38 LEDs.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Pat, you don't want that - it's a knock off of an AquaMedic fixture that's not so great to begin with  Also, smll halides on small tanks just don't have the same bang for the buck as large halides over large tanks - over a nano, if you can, go for the T5s of an LED fixture for sure.

For your 30, I'd recommend either a 4-bulb T5HO (24" is sufficient), or an LED fixture of some sort.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I had this whole calculation written out...and then I noticed I didn't carry the 0 over
ha!!!!!

Anyways, LED's are cheaper to run by far and they look nice.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Ok Thanks


----------



## Omis (Dec 27, 2010)

Anyone planning on getting the Ecotech Radion LED's? I want them so bad but the price......yikes, My wife would kill me.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

If you killed her first then you'd have no problem....Kidding!!!!! =P


----------

